# Starting my own business



## 2ndgenroofer90 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys im a young professional looking to start my own roofing company basically look for advice and tips on how to exactly go about doing this the right way any input would be great thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Know the business end of things. Starting a business and not knowing the true cost of operating a business leads to failure or doing stuff the wrong way. 

Treat every house/building as it is your own. Look after the customer.

Follow up with any problems/questions the owner has.

Get an accountant and a attorney. Set the business up properly they will help you work your way though it.


----------



## 2ndgenroofer90 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks man i appreciate your input


----------

